# C. purpurata hf schusteriana (L.)



## tomp (Jun 13, 2022)

I think this lip color is particularly striking.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 13, 2022)

Love this colour form!


----------



## GuRu (Jun 13, 2022)

Another lip with a 'crazy' colouration !


----------



## Guldal (Jun 13, 2022)

Both your russelliana and this schusteriana are really great...I really can't decide which of them, I love most? Hmmmmm... maybe both!


----------



## abax (Jun 13, 2022)

Lovely and a very upright dorsal.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 14, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Both your russelliana and this schusteriana are really great...I really can't decide which of them, I love most? Hmmmmm... maybe both!


Even if mr. Russell turns out to be a purpur bishop in the end, the above still applies!


----------



## Cearbhael (Jun 14, 2022)

Yeah, I am NOT a purpurata expert by ANY means! Crass beginner, but learning and have never seen one I didn’t like!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 16, 2022)

great lip colour


----------



## BrucherT (Jun 16, 2022)

tomp said:


> I think this lip color is particularly striking.View attachment 34974
> View attachment 34975


Pure wow. I saw this lip color on a plant at Hausermann’s years ago but passed as I was sure Cattleya were beyond my abilities. Now dying to find again, thanks to your whetting of my appetite. Well done!


----------



## NEslipper (Jun 20, 2022)

Incredible contrast, and lovely veining in the tube. Seeing all the postings of this species is really testing my "no new plants until I make space" rule...


----------

